# Tap/Die Sizes



## PTownSubbie (Jul 12, 2011)

I have searched high and low and am working on a list of Tap/Die sizes used in various kitless designs for FP Nib feeds and Front Ends.

This is what I have so far. Feel free to add to it with your experiences or contradict what I have written. There is no consolidated list anywhere that I can find.

Lets try to make this thread that consolidated list.....

Thanks!

Fred

Tap Size - Drill Hole - Compatability
M6.4x.5 - "C" - Schmidt Roller/Small Heritance/Small FP feeds
M8.4x.75 - "O" - Large FP feeds
M7.4x.5 - "J" - Meisternibs
M8.4x1 - "O" - Baron/Sedona/Navigator Front Ends
M8.5x1 - - Sierra Transmission


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 12, 2011)

Im glad you started this Fred! This may be something that needs to be stored into a spreadsheet and put in the Library once completed!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 12, 2011)

That's where I am hoping it will end up so when people start they don't have to mine as much data to get to the final result!

Sort of like the pen tube and bushing chart.....


----------



## Lenny (Jul 12, 2011)

I appreciate you doing this Fred! I'm sure there are many others like myself who will refer to it as we stumble forward!


----------



## soligen (Jul 12, 2011)

PTownSubbie said:


> I have searched high and low and am working on a list of Tap/Die sizes used in various kitless designs for FP Nib feeds and Front Ends.
> 
> This is what I have so far. Feel free to add to it with your experiences or contradict what I have written. There is no consolidated list anywhere that I can find.
> 
> ...


 
I have a list in my notebook that has these plus:

M8 x .75 - Cigar nib and finial

M8 x .5 - Cigar transmission

SAE 1/4 x 48 TPI can be a "good enough" repalacement for M6.4 x .5

M6.4 x .75 Jr Gent feed holder (measured but not tested)

M12 x .8 x 2.4 (triple start) El Grande,Chrurchill, etc cap threads

M10 x 1 El Grande,Chrurchill, etc section coupler.


----------



## penhead (Jul 12, 2011)

As I muddle through posts and files trying to figure out how to even get started,
have a feeling this is going to be an important thread...heck, it already is (IMHO)..

...thanks Fred, great idea...
...can we at least make this a sticky somehow/somewhere..??


----------



## Curly (Jul 12, 2011)

This is good stuff! Any chance sources for the taps and dies can be added if known?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 12, 2011)

Curly said:


> This is good stuff! Any chance sources for the taps and dies can be added if known?


 
I am starting a spreadsheet so we will see where this goes. I will do my best to get the sources also. I just don't want to offend anyone for not listing them. 

If you sell them, send me a PM with the info. No prices, just the website links.

If you have purchased them somewhere, do the same. Let me know where.

It looks like this may gain some traction and I appreciate everyone's input so far! Keep it coming!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 12, 2011)

Tenon sizes for the dies, would be fantastic too... hint, hint


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 12, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Tenon sizes for the dies, would be fantastic too... hint, hint


 

Good Point!


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 12, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Tenon sizes for the dies, would be fantastic too... hint, hint




If you are looking for the theoretical size of the tenon(at least for metric dies) it will be the size of the die(IE: 12mm die 12mm tenon,14mm die 14mm tenon). Now if you are looking for an actual working size tenon, this could be a little smaller and a little bit of a preference. Right now my tenons vary is size depending on the material i am using. They are mostly in the range of 11.6mm to 11.8mm for the 12mm triple start die and about 9.6mm to 9.8mm for the 10x1mm die. Again this is all a preference. Others may use other diameters.


----------



## soligen (Jul 12, 2011)

For metric dies I've had good luck with tennons .2mm under the theoretical diameter (ex. 9.8mm for a 10mm die)

For metric tap drills, subract the pitch from the diameter. For example, using M8 x .75 you would take 8mm - .75mm = 7.25mm drill bit, or something close to this.


----------



## Old Lar (Jul 12, 2011)

I cannot add anything but my thanks to those posting information in this thread and ultimately a spreadsheet.  I really want to proceed to this level of pen making and this information will save me a lot of grief....  thanks again.


----------



## 043Turning (Jul 13, 2011)

whilst I can tell you which pen uses what 
I have found the following sizes are mentioned through out other posts 

3/8" x 24
M10 x 1
M8 x 0.75
M6.4 x0.5
M7.4 x 0.5
M8.4 x 0.75
M8.4 x 1.0 (sometimes this is interchanged with M8.5 x 1.0)


----------

